# Electric step on Laika ecovip 200i



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi no faults on the step at the moment but i dont have any info on it, i know it can manualy be put down and i am sure it will fail on day when i am nowhere near a pc do you guys know how to do this?


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmmmm I was thinking exactly the same thing ... 

We pick our "new to us" 2001 Laika Ecovip 2.1 this week .... We have had a Ecovip 4.1 previously so know the steps can and do fail if not maintained or indeed the battery fails ... and it is a long way up and down. 

I'll let you know as soon as I work it out.... Im sure its in the hand book ... do you have /want a copy?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a manual from one of the guys on here but thanks for the offer.

I have been informed that you need to pull the split pin off the motor and the step pulls down.

Did you get your new van?


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

roboughton said:


> I have a manual from one of the guys on here but thanks for the offer.
> 
> I have been informed that you need to pull the split pin off the motor and the step pulls down.
> 
> Did you get your new van?


Sorry its taken me so long to get back on here.... you know how life rushes by LOL

Glad your ok with your step now ....

Yes I did get the new (to me) Laika .... which dispite its many "minor" niggles ......

1) It turned out to be a 125 bhp 2.8L rather than a 150 bhp 3.0L so is hoplesly underpowered with a large box trailer in tow. 45KPH is scary on French motorways !

2)To overcome the above I fitted a "power box" and the high pressure Diesel pump exploded !! (admittedly after 13K miles absolutely flat out foot to the floor around Europe with the trailer )

3) The REAR STEP seems to be disintegrating as i look at it .... its still works fine but 7 British winters and my 3 winter Alpine crossings have taken their tole on the delicate Italian steel LOL .... I wonder if Laika still make then?

4) and now I find it was registered 13 Days before the cut off date for assumed Euro III compliance for the TfL LEZ ..... Just my luck !!

...... is is still the best campervan I have ever owned which accommodates 7 people in comfort for months at a time in a reasonably compact and maneuverable vehicle.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

The electric step on our Ecovip 400i failed the morning we were loading it before setting off for Spain this year - it turned out just to be a bad connection but I had to learn quickly how to operate it manually. 

The answer is simple when you know how, tricky when you don't. The manual isn't much help until you know how to do it but then you don't need the manual . . . Typical Laika really.

From memory:
There is a spring loaded U shaped pin behind the step that passes through the outer steel wall and locks the step in its travelling position via a hole in the actual step. Engage this first just to avoid trapping your arm. Then as someone else said there is a split pit that holds the actuator arm from the step onto the chain drive cam. Difficult to see but when you pull this out and release the arm will allow the step to operate when the spring pin is opened. 

On mine I unbolted the bottom step first as I couldn't see the split pin in the dark - if it happens again I know what I am looking for. As yours is still working you will be able to spot it easily when the step is down.
Good luck
Bob
PS - I don't know how long you have had the van but keep the wiper linkages greased with copper ease - particularly the one in the centre that sits in water when leaves block the drainage channel.


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

snailsontour said:


> PS - I don't know how long you have had the van but keep the wiper linkages greased with copper ease - particularly the one in the center that sits in water when leaves block the drainage channel.


Thanks Bob (since Feb '07) I'll keep a look out for that 

.... The Iveco cab is the same Cab as the Renault Master which I presume can be affected too ? .....While mentioning the wipers I'd note the rubber hoses for the wiper blade mounted screen washers jets can ware trough where they rub on the rear edge of the bonnet..... though this can be an advantage when they have frozen solid at -15 Deg C :?

As for the double step the box section steel on mine is so corroded and its so worn at all the joints I fear its beyond repair .... its working fine (with some large section cable ties cushioning the metal on metal "clank" as it fully extends) but Perhaps I sould strip it down and investigate before it fails .... Its the one point of fragility on my van that worries me.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys i have now PXd the van and gone back to Caravans and am a fully flegged member of Caravan Facts now  pop by one day and say hello.

I miss the Laika and had to get the brakes fixed before she went to get it passed its MOT and that cost me £820 8O i know thats what i thought, new cables etc to get it sorted, and the handbrake also needed replacing. 

Caravans for me since i have a big Jeep and its a waste of a good car :lol: 

maybe a Laika again one day but i like the way we camp in a caravan as in the MH its a little diffrent.


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

roboughton said:


> Thanks guys i have now PXd the van and gone back to Caravans and am a fully flegged member of Caravan Facts now  pop by one day and say hello.
> 
> I miss the Laika and had to get the brakes fixed before she went to get it passed its MOT and that cost me £820 8O i know thats what i thought, new cables etc to get it sorted, and the handbrake also needed replacing.
> 
> ...


Happy tugging ....

CMH spent £2k+ getting mine MOT'd before I took delivery (Breaks, Exhaust) .... and I spent £820 on a new high pressure diesel pump. But it was diagnosed and fitted and road tested by (Iveco in Glasgow) in less that an hour !

... TRUCKS aren't cheap when they go wrong ....


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks!!

Starting to see a pattern forming here! I've had to have the brakes overhauled on my 1998 Laika 400i at a cost of £1,100!!

Seized drums and calipers, by chance?

I have taken to digging depressions in the ground where my wheels sit, parking the van into them, choking the wheels with aircraft chocks and leaving it sitting in gear. It seems that if it sits for any more than a week with the handbrake on it all seizes up!!

Other than the brakes (in fairness, been OK for over a year now) and the SHOCKING lack of spares availability, it's been a good van....


----------



## 130771 (Jan 22, 2010)

*laika kreos 3002 (2007 model)*

hello,

i recently bought a laika kreos 3002 and suddenly the electric steps stopped working.. seems like no power getting there and fuse is good.. is there a common problem any one can advise me on or how to chase back the cable run..thanks nick


----------

